# Old Firestone bike



## Evans200 (Mar 25, 2015)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/4947411615.html


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 25, 2015)

ANYONE in MI who might want to pick this up and ship it or bring to a show/meet for pick up?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 25, 2015)

Did anyone on here get this bike?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2015)

What was it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 26, 2015)

It was a 20" boys Monark..About a 53-54? with tank and rack.I wanted it for my son.. I MIGHT even entertain offers/trades for/toward my 41 Rollfast ;http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...-26-quot-1941-Rollfast-Tudor-De-Luxe-Motobike


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 27, 2015)

It made it's way to my shop in Detroit.
       Very cool bike .....


----------

